# BMW Motorcycles.



## cyclingday (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 7, 2019)

1972 R75/5


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 7, 2019)

1976 R90S in Daytona Orange the first "Superbike"


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 7, 2019)

Years ago I was way into these wonderful motorcycles. You can ride all day and not feel like you rode a jack-hammer(can't make that claim about the 1941 Harley 45wl I had). I've had the r27-r50-r60-r69-r69s and my favorite was the r51/3(the elephant ear)! Wife and I use to go to all the beemer rallies. Rear ended at a stop light and ended up on the hood of the truck that hit me. Lost my nerve-sold the beemer. Just recently found the need to get back in the saddle-got a 1960 vespa vbb150. My mom had one(50cc small framed) in the 60's and when the folks weren't around I would take it on rides across town-I was about 15 years old then. Good memories-fun times.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2019)

When I was 18, I had saved up $900 bucks to buy a car.
So I started looking around, and I found an Austin Healey, Bug Eyed Sprite, that they guy only wanted $900 for.
I was pretty excited about the purchase, until a friend of my older brother heard, that I was looking to buy a vehicle with the $900 bucks I had.
Well, it just so happened, that he had a 1958 BMW R/60 that he’d take $900 for.
I test drive both vehicles, and the Beemer won out.
Of course it did!
Two wheels is like flying, four is confining.
I never regretted the decision to go with the motorcycle, although, my Mom wasn’t too happy about it.
Buying that bike was like sprouting wings.
My girlfriend, and I rode the Pacific Coast Highway up to Big Sur that Summer, and to this day, that was one of the most enjoyable rides I’ve ever been on.
I bought an R75/5 a few years later, but, I never liked it as much as I loved that old R60.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 8, 2019)

A friend of mine in Chicago used to be a factory BMW racer ( 1970's I think) and has actually got ( bought from the friend he sold it to) his bike back he used to race. He now races vintage open wheel cars ( against open class vintage sports cars 30+ years newer/1960's Austin Healeys etc.) and WINS! Please do not duplicate these pictures. They were sent to me with no stipulations, but I'd like to CMA.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 8, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Years ago I was way into these wonderful motorcycles. You can ride all day and not feel like you rode a jack-hammer(can't make that claim about the 1941 Harley 45wl I had). I've had the r27-r50-r60-r69-r69s and my favorite was the r51/3(the elephant ear)! Wife and I use to go to all the beemer rallies. Rear ended at a stop light and ended up on the hood of the truck that hit me. Lost my nerve-sold the beemer. Just recently found the need to get back in the saddle-got a 1960 vespa vbb150. My mom had one(50cc small framed) in the 60's and when the folks weren't around I would take it on rides across town-I was about 15 years old then. Good memories-fun times.



  One of my buddies back in the late 60's/early 70's ( his Mom's bike) had a step thru Honda 50cc we'd take ( borrow?) all 4  seasons ( Winter!!) and it was a blast too!


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 8, 2019)

R7


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 8, 2019)

R12


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2019)

THE STIG said:


> R7
> 
> View attachment 1107705
> 
> View attachment 1107712



Ahh! The Magnificent, 1934 BMW R7.


----------



## tomcat peterson (Jan 6, 2020)

My '58 R26.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2020)

1927-28. R 47


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2020)

1937-40  R 35


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2020)

Courtesy of @barnyguey


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 4, 2020)

My old 1200GS. I did almost 20k of mostly dirt miles on this bike, lots of fun adventures all over the western US. Sometimes I miss it, but then again most of the time I do not given the typical american driver these days. I would however love to rent a bike and tour around the Alps and Pyrenees someday though. 

I've had a 650 Dakar thumper and a few older ones (r90, r100) too, flippers I have some fun with before I move them along. Great bikes all of them.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 10, 2020)

Here is a pretty clean BMW chopper I saw alongside the road.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2020)

1927 R47


----------



## onecatahula (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 17, 2020)

...


----------



## Nashman (Jan 6, 2021)

Toys


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jan 6, 2021)

I love old and new BMWs. This is my 1981 R100RS day 3 on a 2 week trip travelled 2800 miles. This photo is at Lassen National Park


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 7, 2021)

For years my wife and i went to the BMW rallies. This was us in the early 80's on my 1965 R60/2. Sold the bike-still have the wife!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 7, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> For years my wife and i went to the BMW rallies. This was us in the early 80's on my 1965 R60/2. Sold the bike-still have the wife!
> 
> View attachment 1334706



Well you kept one beauty. Not bad odds.


----------

